# Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

*Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Hallo,

mir ist was saudummes passiert. Hab via ebay Kleinanzeigen was verkauft. Die Käuferin hat mir per Chat ihre Adresse mitgeteilt und überwiesen. Nach Geldeingang hab ich meine Nachrichtenverläufe aufgeräumt und versehentlich auch den Verlauf mit der Adresse gelöscht. Ich weis nur den Namen der Frau bei den Google 300 Treffer ausspuckt. Hab vor einigen Tagen ebay schon Kontaktiert aber die melden sich auch nicht... wie soll man jetzt vorgehen? Geht zwar nur um 27€ aber ich will nicht als Betrüger plötzlich darstehen oder gar eine Anzeige kassieren 

Mfg
ich


----------



## goern (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Würde die Ebay Hotline anrufen. Die stellen dir das dann sofort wieder her. Mir ist ähnliches schon passiert.


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

Finde nur immer Kontakt über Email aber meine Telefonnummer.


----------



## mannefix (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

ebay anrufen du betrüger :--)


----------



## Pixekgod (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

wen sie dir überwiesen hat hast du doch vor und Nachname und name der bank vllt. kann man da was machen


----------



## kevin123 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Vllt zurück überweisen


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> wen sie dir überwiesen hat hast du doch vor und Nachname und name der bank vllt. kann man da was machen


  Hab schon nach allem möglichen gegoogelt aber ohne was konkretes zu finden. Ich scha mal ob ich eine Telefonnummer von Ebay Kleinanzeigen finde.


----------



## ich111 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

E-mail Account?
Du kannst auch einen Kleinstbetrag überweisen und im Verwendungszweck nach der Adresse fragen oder einfach zurücküberweisen.


----------



## goern (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

eBay-Kundenservice kontaktieren


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> E-mail Account? Du kannst auch einen Kleinstbetrag überweisen und im Verwendungszweck nach der Adresse fragen oder einfach zurücküberweisen.


 Was ist damit? Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen  aber es kommt immer ein Fehler ich die richtige BLZ und Ktnr aus dem Iban gelesen habe

Edit: jetzt hatts funktioniert die Frau wird sich wundern


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Du hättest doch einfach nur nach den emails gucken brauchen evtl.im Papierkorb. Die email mit der versandadresse speichert man eigentlich ab. Also den Verlauf hab ich noch nie gelöscht, da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

Email waren auch gelöscht auch aus dem Papierkorb  Und mit einem Wisch sind bei der Ebay App auch schnell mal Verläufe weg


----------



## Marcus1234 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigen Verlauf mit Käuferadresse gelöscht wie jetzt Kontakt aufnehmen?*

Probier's mal mit der eBay-Nummer von der Seite, habe vor paar Tagen angerufen, bin sofort durchgekommen und die von eBay habe mir ziemlich schnell geholfen. Ebay Telefonnummer - Kundenservice anfrage: Wie Kontaktiere ich Ebay?


----------

